# Classic - checking for solenoid valve



## tjh (Nov 2, 2015)

Hi,

I'm sure this should be obvious, but...

I've just acquired a Classic from eBay. It's a model R18161/40, dated 2012, and I *think* it should therefore have the 3-way solenoid valve. It has the tube going down into the drip tray, which I've seen described as a reliable indicator, but I was a bit thrown by another website's recommendation to listen for the click of the valve opening after you hit the brew switch - I just don't hear that!

So before I embark on backflushing and wreck the machine, what's a failsafe test? (I have taken the top off, but TBH I'm not sure what I'm looking at/for







)

TimH


----------



## tjh (Nov 2, 2015)

Ok, after a bit more googling, am I right in thinking that the solenoid is the small black block bolted to the back of the group?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

R18161 NO. doesnt exist

RI8161 YES, you have correctly identified the solenoid


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

The black box is the solenoid. The metal item it is attached to is the valve.


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

If it has the pipe to the drip tray, it has a solenoid. The black box at the back left of the boiler inside is the piece in question. You usually can't hear it click when using the machine.


----------



## tjh (Nov 2, 2015)

Thanks all; backflushing successfully completed!


----------

